
Ask HN: What's the easiest way to accept multiple payment method on website? - xstartup
I am working on a nonprofit SaaS company and wondering what&#x27;s the easiest method to support multiple payment methods like wire transfer, credit card, crypto currencies, webmoney etc.... with just one stroke.<p>Surely, this must be some easy way to get it going without writing tons of code.
======
kull
Check Braintree , we use them for more than 2 years now for recurring payments
, they have an easy way to deal with charge back , they give no fee trial and
they have an awesome api and good support.

------
atlasM
While I’m not sure there’s a way to do it in one shot, Stripe, PayPal, and WP
plug-ins like WooCommerce will cover credit cards, etc. For crypto,
Coinpayments is the one I’ve personally looked into

------
jakobegger
Fastspring is pretty straightforward, but they take about 10%.

